# Wago 750-881 via LAN starten (WOL) und ausschalten



## tomrey (10 September 2012)

hi all,
im Forum habe ich Beiträge gefunden um PCs im LAN durch die SPS ein- und auszuschalten.
Ich frage mich nun, ob das auch andersherum geht.
Für mein Hausautomatisierungsprojekt (2 Standorte, 400km) möchte ich die sps über meinen router (fritzbox) starten und per visu ggf. ausschalten können.
hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht?
gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (21 September 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

nette Idee, aber so leider nicht umsetzbar.

Damit ein Gerät per WOL eingeschaltet werden kann, benötigt mindestens die Netzwerkschnittstelle Strom, um am Netzwerk mitzulauschen, ob ein "magic packet" kommt. In einem PC sieht das dann so aus, dass das Netzteil die Netzwerkkarte weiterhin mit Strom versorgt, auch wenn der PC eigentlich abgeschaltet ist. Diese Trennung sieht die Beschaltung in einer SPS nicht vor.
Um Dein Problem zu lösen, könntest Du Dir beispielsweise eine Steckdosenleiste mit integrierter Netzwerkschnittstelle besorgen (IT-Zubehör). Diese schaltet dann bei Erhalt Ihres "magic packets" eine Steckdose auf, über die das 24V-Netzteil der Spannungsversorgung der SPS einschalten kannst.
Ob das allerdings ökonomisch und ökologisch sinnvoll ist, solltest Du vorher einmal durchleuchten, da auch die Steckdosenleiste im Standby als Verbraucher arbeitet, um die interne Netzwerkschnittstelle mit Strom zu versorgen.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

